# Bear Hunting Over Bait



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

For the first time Bear hunter, the art of Bear hunting can be frustrating. To get you started in the right direction it's important for me to tell you that Bear hunting can be frustrating. You have to go about Bear hunting like no animal you have ever hunted. There are many tips and tricks that I have learned the hard way that will help you on the right path of being a successful Bear hunter.

Auther with a public land Bear harvested in Michigan
For the most part, most of my referencing will be towards public land Bear hunting, not to say these tips won't help for private land, but I have witnessed many successful harvests come from public land, including my own. I for one actually prefer hunting public land. Not because I think the bears are bigger, usually they are not, but because I can decide between key areas that give me the best advantage to harvesting a bear...........


http://michigangonewild.blogspot.com/2015/02/bear-hunting-over-bait.html


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Use dogs!!


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

PlottPower said:


> Use dogs!!


We don't mind sitting waiting for them to come in. We have nothing against dog hunting just not our cup of tea.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

MichiganGoneWild said:


> .....just not our cup of tea.


Same here, I hunt one-on-one...scout alone, bait alone, hunt alone. When the time comes to kill the bear, it will be unsuspecting and relaxed. No pack of barking hounds, jumping and slobbering. No entourage of dog handlers and radio chatter, pointing out the bear to me so I can pull the trigger. Its the dog handlers that are the successful hunters in those situations. Thats fine for some people, we just have different visions of what hunting should be and how personal success is defined. Bow vs gun, ground vs tree, dogs vs bait, etc.


-NC


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Northcountry, I for sure support hunting on your own rather than paying somebody to sit on a bait and kill something. On the other hand, your statement about" jumping slobbering hounds and an entourage of handlers and radio chatter pointing out the bear" is your verison of bear hunting with hounds and is a bit demeaning to some of us. Don't seem like the derrogatory statement was necessary to make your point.


----------



## MichiganGoneWild (Jul 16, 2014)

We have our own bait sites that we have maintained for three years now and have killed two bears in three years. That is the rewarding part about running our own bait and doing all the work. We have friends that run dogs and we wish them the best of luck actually their luck is better than ours most of the time. A lot of work go into owning and training dogs for hunting hats off to all the dog hunters. 

Stay Wild!


----------



## mark49331 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't see anything derrogatory in his statement.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

PlottPower said:


> Use dogs!!


Use walkers! lol



mark49331 said:


> I don't see anything derrogatory in his statement.


He implied that Hounds slobber. I was offended. Seriously, "not my cup of tea" was appropriate. Painting an unflattering picture of another hunters sport was not. There seems to be too much of that here. We are all in this thing together and can use each others respect, and support. 

Good hunting.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Nostromo, well said. Had a nice visit from my friend Musket and his two hunting partners recently. It reminds me how great it is to take the time to get to know other sportsmen and develop a friendship instead of contributing to anti sentiment spewed by a handful of individuals on this site.

Reminds me of the incident years ago when an individual claiming to be a bowhunter stole the telemetry collar and ID collar of a dog I had been hunting for a friend. When two deputies and I caught him red handed....and I told the deputies I wanted him changed with hunter harassment along with theft he said in disbelief, "how could I be charged with hunter harassment I am a bowhunter."


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Nostromo plotts are the only thing to run if u want to catch game and hold it! And to me bait hunting is just like deer hunting sit and wait! When u use dogs it is way funner and more rewarding bc when u put that much time into ur hounds and get the game it makes everybody happier! it's not for everybody. To me anybody can put a bear bait out its easy just like feeding deer. North county I hope a pack of dogs run ur bear right off ur bait!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow,unbelievable hunters calling other hunters down. Personally my hunts are exciting and it limit to the a amount of time you want to watch Bears before taking one. 
Getting back on topic, I only bait along the rivers because these are the high ways for the Bears. I never bait near anybody because I draw Bears from long distances. We do only have a handful of hunters and only 4 Bears were registered this year.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

PlottPower, I like Plotts, I was just taking a poke.

By the way, I like baiting a lot more since I bought a comfortable climber, and some reading glasses. lol


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PlottPower said:


> Nostromo plotts are the only thing to run if u want to catch game and hold it! And to me bait hunting is just like deer hunting sit and wait! When u use dogs it is way funner and more rewarding bc when u put that much time into ur hounds and get the game it makes everybody happier! it's not for everybody. To me anybody can put a bear bait out its easy just like feeding deer. North county I hope a pack of dogs run ur bear right off ur bait!


I'm going to assume you're just a young kid by the way you post, so you'll get some leeway. I suggest however, that you think before you post.

The original post had nothing to do with hounds, and even though the OP tactfully deflected your first post, you felt the need to interject your opinion again and make a ridiculous comment about chasing bear off a hunters bait. You make hound hunters look bad. As Callinalldeer said, we're all hunters and need to be on the same side and respect others methods.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> I'm going to assume you're just a young kid by the way you post, so you'll get some leeway. I suggest however, that you think before you post.
> 
> The original post had nothing to do with hounds, and even though the OP tactfully deflected your first post, you felt the need to interject your opinion again and make a ridiculous comment about chasing bear off a hunters bait. You make hound hunters look bad. As Callinalldeer said, we're all hunters and need to be on the same side and respect others methods.


I guess I thought he was joking around with that.


----------

